# Kid knitted sweater pattern



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Does anyone have a knitted kid sweater pattern they would share? I'm thinking I will need one!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I have two, one knit in the round, one knit flat. I posted them in a three part series in my blog.

http://phoenixdownfarm.blogspot.com/2011/01/baby-goat-sweater-patterns-part-one.html

http://phoenixdownfarm.blogspot.com/2011/01/baby-goat-sweater-patterns-part-two.html

http://phoenixdownfarm.blogspot.com/2011/01/baby-goat-sweater-pattern-part-three-in.html


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

also, I have used these on everything from my original medium sized goats to quite large ones and they fit well, but they were too big for my mini Nubians or my mini fainter mix kids. I will probably make some using size 5 needles and see if that gauges them down enough to work, but I'm not in a rush to do that since none of my does will be due before april this up coming year.


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

WarPony, thank you so much. I do like knitting in the round. I am going to try all of them. Thanks. We weren't suppose to have kids either until the end of March but I think that has changed which is ok with me except I worry about the cold.


----------



## utahgal (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you very much WarPony. I don't knit, but I do Afagan stitch and gonna try to adapt that to something that will resemble the ones you did. Gonna have to go back to forum and try to get some measurment of newborn pygmies. It's been a year since we had any and they were quads and very small lol. Thanks again.


----------

